# cutting in new windows



## summer of fun (Mar 16, 2017)

can anybody recommend best places to get new windows. 1st van conversion and looking forward to using it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MHF

Which type of windows are you after SOF there are a few types to choose from, caravan dealers can order them for you, but they will ask which caravan they are off.

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/index.asp?function=search

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/en/search?q=seitz

http://www.obrienscamping.co.uk/Seitz.htm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Also try Ebay, I got all mine from there.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...1.Xseitz.TRS0&_nkw=seitz+window&_sacat=169486


----------

